# UK Spouse Visa - Carer's Allowance



## consuelalemonpledge (Jan 11, 2017)

Can someone please let me know if applicant's savings count towards the adequate maintenance requirement if the sponsor receives carer's allowance? My husband (UK Citizen) receives a carer's allowance, it is my understanding that this gives him some sort of exemption from the financial requirement. He lives with his father with very few expenses. I am a US citizen with 100k USD in savings for over 6+ months. Can my savings count towards the adequate maintenance requirement?

Please let me know if you need any other information to try to assist us with answering this question.

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. He needs £114.85 per week left after paying for rent/mortgage and council tax. Any shortfall can be met by your savings, by dividing by 143 to get the weekly income equivalent.
Read Section 3.3 Cash Savings in
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._and_Accommodation_Appendix_FM_Annex_1_7A.pdf


----------



## consuelalemonpledge (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for the prompt response! We just submitted our application last night and I started second guessing my research. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: we have everything we need, this forum has been a big help. 

I am also worried about the property inspection report that I believe I read that this is highly recommended if not living with immediate family. We will be residing with his father for a while and the house has 3 bedrooms but we do not have any inspection report. We are submitting several items from the accommodation document list (i.e. council tax docs, letter from father about size of house and that he's only person residing there now with my now husband, utilities, land registry doc). 

Is there anything that we can obtain at this point that helps with this? In the US in the county where I reside, the tax assessment database provides the public with the size of home and bedroom numbers, I don't know if the UK has anything like this that is available online to the public.


----------



## consuelalemonpledge (Jan 11, 2017)

If going under carers allowance exemption is it 6 or 12 months of bank account statement that we need to supply?


----------



## Nailaa (Apr 21, 2017)

*Spouse visa need help*

Hi 

I have been married nearly 8 months to my husband (Pakistan). I currently work and earn around 16000 per year so that isn’t enough to apply for a spouse visa. I don’t have a contract at work. I am also finishing my 2nd year of university and planning to take a gap year out after I finish in may to call him over. But I am not sure of the term dates when I actually finish. 

I want to apply the carer allowance for my brother is disabled. I will be applying for carer allowance end of may. I understand that I need to meet the income requirement by adequate maintenance at 114.85 per week. 

I don’t pay any rent as I live with my parents and no council; I have no children neither. I am planning to cut down my hours at work to meet the carer allowance requirement. I'm confused on how to do it. 

How long do I have to wait after getting the carer allowance to apply for the visa?

Any help much appreciated. 

Kind Regards, 

Naila


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

After you receive your fist CA payment.


----------



## Nailaa (Apr 21, 2017)

Will i have to wait for six months to apply?


----------



## Nailaa (Apr 21, 2017)

Will i have to visit my husband before applying? People have told me that I have visit him before applying.


----------



## alvina (Apr 26, 2017)

hi sir im new here i want some infrmation about uk spouse visa exemption 
can we apply with carer underlying entilemen

hi joppa sir plz help me my husband recve 
esa 73.10
carer elemenet 34.95
sick pay 89.35 
can we meet the adquet mantencne or not


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Per week? Any children, and how many?


----------



## alvina (Apr 26, 2017)

thanks for your reply 
we didnt have any dep children
and yes he recve per week he just left his work 3 week ago becuz of sickness


----------



## alvina (Apr 26, 2017)

he receive 
sick pay 89.35 p/w
esa 73.10 p/w
carer underlaying 34.95 p/w
total 197.40 p/w
and he lives with her parents so nothing pay any rent or morgte or council tex
my qustion is claming the carer underlaying entlitlement is consder the care on not


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, he meets the maintenance requirement.


----------



## alvina (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks sir i have some other question could you plz guide me is someone claim the esa +carer 
underlying entitlement allowance and at the same time receive sick pay?
i have some doubt on it for over pay becuz when someone claim esa he should not claim sick pay is 
this right or wrong?
is immigration officer consider the sick pay as income or as over pay.
and sick pay is going to end after 28 weeks is it possible to meet the adequt mantennce thru sick pay.
sorry for your time but i never want to be refuse again.

thanks .


----------



## alvina (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Joppa sir,
hope you will reply me asap.
1 more question i,m so confused to reading on the internet about visa things.
can you plz suggest me that when claiming esa and get ssp it is possible to claim the carer premium.
the question is can anyone apply thru carer premium when receive esa or should go thru only carer allowance to meet the adequate maintenance and stop getting esa.
2 question is the sick pay consider the income or not becuz its going to end after 6 month or so.
i shill be very grateful to you.
kind regard 
alvina
r


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to ask the relevant people about eligibility for benefits and sick pay.


----------



## alvina (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi joppa sir thanks for your reply to ask for the relevant people about benefits .
Could you please tell me claiming the carer underlying entitlement is exempt from financial requirement ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Receiving carer's allowance does exempt you from financial requirement.


----------



## kinny (Nov 18, 2017)

hi i need the same advice..i am getting carers allowence and working 15 hours part time i have been recieving this for nearly 4 months now. my husband is in india and he had drink drive offence and overstayed. he went back to india on hes own.. how many payslips do i need and what other documents do i need. i am also living at home rent and bill free


----------



## 786sona (Dec 31, 2017)

consuelalemonpledge said:


> Thanks for the prompt response! We just submitted our application last night and I started second guessing my research. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: we have everything we need, this forum has been a big help.
> 
> I am also worried about the property inspection report that I believe I read that this is highly recommended if not living with immediate family. We will be residing with his father for a while and the house has 3 bedrooms but we do not have any inspection report. We are submitting several items from the accommodation document list (i.e. council tax docs, letter from father about size of house and that he's only person residing there now with my now husband, utilities, land registry doc).
> 
> Is there anything that we can obtain at this point that helps with this? In the US in the county where I reside, the tax assessment database provides the public with the size of home and bedroom numbers, I don't know if the UK has anything like this that is available online to the public.


I would like to know if you r spous visa was succsessful


----------



## 786sona (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi joppa i recive carers allowance my income is 62 carers allowance 62child tax 45 income support i have 5700 savings am i eligible to apply fr spouse visa i am married from pakistann with 1 child


----------



## jamie-lee23 (Apr 29, 2018)

sorry to cut in but im having simliar problems, im also in reciept of carers allowance ive been recieving it for three months now i have been with my partner for nearlly three years, have all the supporting documents to prove our relationship we did have a religous marraiged "NIKAH" burt we are not married in the english law as they wont allow him as he has no formn of identification only an ARC card, my partener seeked asylum but hasnt had a decision yet, he signs every three month at the home office, can we apply for his leave to remain under the basis of our relationship? i also have a child that isnt his child.

the benefits i recieve per week is as followed; 
careres allowance £62.70 per week
child benefit £20.50 per week 
child tax credits £64.00 per week 
housing benefits £219.00 per week 
cancel tax

the only house hold thing is need to pay out is rent £25 per week 
and cancel tax & per week

are we able to apply now and do i meet the finacial requirements, can i go to the home office and apply on the same day also if you know how much the fees are.

thank you so much if anyone can help 

kindest regards


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If he's requesting asylum then he's not here on a visa which allows him to switch to another visa. I don't think you have any choice but to wait for the decision on his asylum application.


----------



## jamie.hossam (May 11, 2018)

good afternoon.

please can someone help me, me and my husband are applying for him to settle in the uk with me, he is currently in the uk and has been here for three years with me, we want to go and do the same day application in London UK. please can someone help me what visa will we be applying for as I need to book an appointment online we have all supporting documents to prove our relationship for three years and prof of my income and carers allowance.

is it tier 1 general settlement in the uk? and do you know how much it will cost on a rough scale.

thanks in advance.


----------

